# Debian Sarge + Gnome = viele Fragen



## elmyth (14. März 2005)

Guten Abend,

leider fiel mir keine gescheitere Überschrift ein, da ich viel zu viele Fragen habe.

1)
Ich hab' meine Windows-Partition nach /mnt/hda5 gemountet. Leider hat bisher nur der root zugriffsrechte. In die /etc/fstab hab ich die Partition schon geschieben.

```
/dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5 ntfs user,noauto 0 0
```
Er mountet die auch beim Systemstart - bloß hab ich als user leider keine Rechte.

2)
Ich habe debian und dann gnome installiert.. hat leider nicht funktioniert ich ich trottel vergessen hatte den xserver zu installieren - ist ja klar. Den hab ich dann mit KDE installiert... als mir dann eingefallen war, dass ich nur vergessen hatte den xserver zu installiere, hatte ich kdw schon drauf. Jetzt bootet sarge auch perfekt mit gnome, so wie er es soll. Jedoch hab ich nun auch noch KDE drauf.. kann ich irgendwie den ganzen "KDE-Müll" unumständlich deinstallieren/löschen?

3)
Ich möchte über apt-get gerne auch bitchx und divere andere Programme installieren könne. Jedoch kann er zB bitchx nicht in der Liste finden. Man sagte mir, dass ich andere Server hinzufügen müsse... Wo bekomme ich die Server her und wo und wie muss ich sie hinzufügen?

4)
Gibt es bei Sarge auch einen Befehl, der sync bei gentoo gleich kommt?

5)
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mich bei Gnome als root über den Splashscreen einzuloggen?

6)
Ich hab nur 85Hz. habe jedoch in der xserver-config die korrekten Bildwiederholungswerte meines Monitors eingetragen. Bloß bekomme ich keine 100Hz. Kann diese auch nicht als Option im Menü auswählen.

7)
Online war ich nur über meinen Mitbewohner, welcher ICS aktiviert hatte.
Jetzt müsste ich wissen, wie ich meine Netzwerkkarte korrekt konfiguriere und ASDL einrichte... Wir haben keinen Router, also auch kein DHPC-Server.


Ich hoffe das war jetzt recht verständlich, bin nur etwas in Eile. Wenn noch etwas unklar sein sollte, einfach Fragen, aber das werdet ihr ja eh.

- Cake


----------



## steff aka sId (14. März 2005)

1.) Das ist doch eigentlich normal oder ist das nicht die Festplatte wo das System drauf liegt zugriffsrechte kannst du mit mehren Befehlen ändern du kannst den Besitzer ändern mit chown du kannst die Gruppe ändern mit chgrp und dann muss natürlich noch sichergestellt sein das du auch lesen schreiben ausführen etc. darfst das kannst du mit chmod einstellen. Guck dir am besten mal dazu die Man pages an. (man befehl in der Console eingeben)

2) Hm unumständlich *G* gute Frage probier mal ein apt-get remove KDE dann zieht der doch normal alle Sachen die damit in Abhängigkeit stehen mit runter.

3) Hm also ganz spezielle Server musst du googeln wenn es Sachen sind die bei Debian dabei sein sollten dann kannst du entweder mit apt-cache search danach suchen und wenn du wissen willst ob sie überhaubt enthalten sind kannst du das auf der debian Seite nach Schaun den Link musst du suchen ist ziemlich versteckt. Ansonsten kann ich dir debian-forum empfehlen.

4) Ich weiß nicht was der Befehl sync unter Gentoo macht tut mir Leid wenn du etwas suchst womit du die ganze Distribution auf einmal updaten kannst: apt-get dist-upgrade

5) Geht das nicht? ich probiers gleich mal aus. Hab das noch nie gebraucht. <edit>Ne geht scheinbar nicht </edit>

6) Configuration über die Configurations Dateien eventuell. Es kann aber auch sein das dein Treiber unter Linux das ganze nicht unterstützt

7) Tja was willst du genau wissen die Konfiguration geht über /etc/network/interfaces und ne gute Beschreibung gibts wiederum in den manpages (in der console man interfaces)

HOffe ich konnte auf die Schnell helfen
Gruß Steff


----------

